# A Beginners Stash!



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Well it is not much, but I had to start somewhere. I have got some beads on the way, so in the meantime I have just been using humidipak. Not Ideal but I am working on it. I haven't fallen off the slope yet, but I hear that it is slippery!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice start


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Another one bites the dust!! Slope will get steeper and steeper.....


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya gotta start somewhere and your off to a good start!!!!!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I fear this one is going to fall fast.

Nice stash man.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Great start Levi. Im jealous of the nine's lol.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

very nice stash. that slope quickly becomes a cliff my friend :biggrin:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

A very nice start Levi!

You'll have a cooler or two before you know it! :smoke:


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

It looks like the hook is set good.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i give him a month then hes gonna forget where the edge of the cliff is


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking Good Levi
Now look out. LOL and welcome to Puff

Dave


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a great start, Levi! Kind of reminds me of myself about 2 months ago, had a couple of sticks in a lunch box sized coolerdor. Now I've got a nearly maxed out camping cooler, and a 25ct filled to the brim.

Come fall, I'm picking up a 150qt and a 300ct. And the cliff just gets steeper!  Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice start.

I also have that herf a dor as well its nice

I love bringing it to tailgate at Charger games


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Any start is a good start. Welcome to the fold. :nod::biggrin:


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the pond! I can speak from my experience that if that is your starting stash then you are likely to be going down the slope quickly (read: using a trampoline to jump off the cliff). I am sure the BOTL's around here would be happy to help you set up the trampoline! :mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

UGA07 said:


> Welcome to the pond! I can speak from my experience that if that is your starting stash then you are likely to be going down the slope quickly (read: using a trampoline to jump off the cliff). I am sure the BOTL's around here would be happy to help you set up the trampoline! :mischief:


No trampoline but I can point you in the direction of a nice cliff, just ask to be shown the way. ound:ound:ound::ban:


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely a nice start there! Welcome to the slope, which leads to the cliff...

My 40ct looked something like that about 2 months ago - I had maybe 8 sticks in there.

This weekend I'll try to post a pic of that same 40ct in its current state (it's only barely close-able right now), then those same sticks in their new home (just pulled the dish of water out this morning, if it checks out tomorrow morning, I'm golden).

The only thing that worries me? The new home will have a lot of empty space that will be FAR too tempting to fill up FAR too quickly.


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone. I can't wait to find the cliff edge and jump off. This is going to be fun!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Great start man, I do see this doubling or even tripling in a week or 2 haha.


----------



## Wombozie (Jun 22, 2010)

When I got my humi I never thought I would fill it. Couldn't be more wrong now I need more space! Like me it will be full before you know it ha.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like you have all the right tools to start your adventure down this slippery slope :tu


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great start. Now enjoy your ride down the slippery slope.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

You won't like those Nines...send them to me right away, and I'll send you a bunch of Ron Mexicos...LOL

Seriously the Nines are some great smokes, enjoy them. Have fun :ss


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Key Tom Petty song.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, your very next purchase should be a 5000 count cabinet humidor, and a few marine coolers for the overflow. Oh yeah, a few pounds of h.f. beads. 

Good luck Jerry


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

ugh; there is a site called cigarbid.com ; but i'm just saying. even cigarplace.biz . but it's not the stash; just what you smoke. Also you have a credit card? increase your limits.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great start....there's no turning back now.

Tupperware is the path to the Dark Side. Tupperware leads to Humidors. Humidors leads to Coolerdors. Coolerdors leads to sleeping on the couch if your not careful.


----------

